# Gaggia Classic safety valve on during shot?



## Badgerman (Nov 23, 2017)

Hi All,

As per this thread Dialing in Rossi RR45 advice (very dark Crema)
https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink...ums.co.uk/showthread.php?t=42632&share_type=t

https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?share_fid=6813&share_tid=42632&url=https%3A%2F%2Fcoffeeforums%2Eco%2Euk%2Fshowthread%2Ephp%3Ft%3D42632&share_type=t

I am still getting used to my set up of:

Gaggia Classic LE unknown pressure and no OPV mod, brass shower plate, new basket and shower screen - all cleaned

Rossi RR45 Grinder, 6 clicks from chirping

Motta 58mm tamper

Rave Italian Job 30 days since roasted

WDT with needle

14.5gm to get ~30gm espresso in 32seconds

When I pull a shot I have noticed there is water coming out of the safety valve back into the water tray.

I've made a quick video of my process for your diagnosis/critique:






I would be very grateful on any comments if this is normal or I am activating the safety valve due to choking with too fine/heavy tamping?

Thanks in advance

Gold LE Gaggia Classic, Rancilio Wand, Rossi RR45 with Motta bits n bobs.


----------



## bramblesummer (Jan 9, 2018)

There will always be water coming from the OPV back into the tank. This is normal.

Essentially the pump delivers a higher flow rate than needed for the brew water consumption. In order to regulate the pressure in the group head, this excess flow goes over the OPV and back into the tank. If you were to blank off the portafilter with a flushing disc, then you'd see even more water going back into the tank as the pumps full flow will go over the OPV. Conversely, if you have no portafilter installed and all the water going straight into the drip tray then you would see no water going back into the tank.


----------



## Badgerman (Nov 23, 2017)

Brilliant. Exactly what I wanted to here. Thank you.

If anyone has any comments on my technique or watch outs I am all ears. Are the smattering of grinds in the bottom of a drunk coffee normal?

Gold LE Gaggia Classic, Rancilio Wand, Rossi RR45 with Motta bits n bobs.


----------



## bramblesummer (Jan 9, 2018)

Basic timings etc don't seem far out, but then that's really only a guideline starting point. You could go mad with the workflow, but it's down to personal choice on why you're making the coffee in the first place.

The real question is are you happy with what you are drinking? If it's no good, or even for curiosity, try exploring longer/shorter brew times with larger/smaller outputs or grind dose. It's often worth fiddling around for curiosity's sake to explore the bean a bit.


----------



## haz_pro (Apr 4, 2013)

As said above, it's normal.

On the tamping, I'd knock the portafilter once to settle the grinds, then tamp once and that's it. I don't even do a polish. Straight down and up.

Also, welcome to the exclusive rr45 club haha.


----------

